# holiday cash looking for an REA Reefer



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a few extra bucks and was thinking about finding a used Accucraft REA Reefer. Easier said than done I guess, nothing on ebay and Accucraft has them as sold out on the website. Anyone have any leads on someone who might have one they'd part with?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Kent 

You mean the BRASS REA 1:32 reefer? They are new enough I think it is unlikely that any one who owns one is ready to unload it cheap. They were $315 list, Walyt at CMP bought up the entire inventory, has them at $275 plus about $16 shipping. Some versions ARE sold out. 

Which one do you want? What is your budget? You have my email.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you looking for the 1/32 REA express reefer? Jonathan Bliese at EMW has one for 299.

http://www.rctrains.com/SpecialItemsForSale.htm


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, I only had one from a collection , and it is sold 
Jonathan


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Opps!


----------

